# Why Fire Engines are Red



## Eoghan (Oct 10, 2009)

Why are Fire Engines are Red?

They have four wheels and eight men;
Four plus eight is twelve;
Twelve inches makes a ruler;
A ruler is Queen Elisabeth
Queen Elisabeth sails the seven seas;
The seven seas have fish;
The fish have fins;
The Finns hate the Russians;
Russians are red;
Fire engines are always rushin’;
So they’re red! 


Quoted in chapter 3 logical fallacies of “Exegetical Fallacies” by D.A. Carson


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 10, 2009)

This was the version I heard when I was a kid:

1 plus 2 is three, 
3 times 4 is 12, 
there are 12 inches in a ruler,
Queen Elizabeth was a ruler, 
Queen Elizabeth was also a boat,
boats sail on the sea,
fishes swim in the sea,
fishes have fins,
the Fins fought the Russians,
and fire engines are red because they're rushin' all over!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## Skyler (Oct 10, 2009)

Umm... slippery slope?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 10, 2009)

In all seriousness, I have seen many arguments just like that on Bible interpretation.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 10, 2009)

austinww said:


> In all seriousness, I have seen many arguments just like that on Bible interpretation.



I came up with a similar one proving Gail Riplinger was a heretic. 

And the best part is, it sounds just like something she'd say!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 10, 2009)

The first part I always heard was: "Well, books are read too; two and two are four; four times three is twelve..."


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2009)

On the subject of fire engines, one of the things that always puzzles me is this; why are all fire engines called Dennis?


----------

